# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  آیا تاثیر معدل 35 درصد میشود؟

## Reza j

سلام دوستان
دیشب داشتم توی سایت های خبرگذاری چرخ میزدم که یه خبر با این عنوان «افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور» توجهم را جلب کرد!!!! :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
با باز کردن آن صفحه و خواندن آن متوجه شدم که احتمال 35 درصد شدن سوابق تحصیلی بیش از 90 درصد است!!! :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
این هم لینک اصلی این خبر:

*افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور    *

----------


## hamed70t

منم کم کم دارم نگران میشم ؛ 35 درصد زیاده واقعا ، معدلم 17 و 46 هست منم باید دوباره امتحان بدم واسه ترمیم؟

----------


## meh.75

> منم کم کم دارم نگران میشم ؛ 35 درصد زیاده واقعا ، معدلم 17 و 46 هست منم باید دوباره امتحان بدم واسه ترمیم؟


هنوز نه تاثیر معدل قطعی شده نه ترمیم معدل

----------


## artim

اینا بگن تا تصویب نشه تو مجلس اجرا شدنی نیست
زرافشان و.. کاری ای نیستن
نگران نباشین

----------


## m.a_935267

به نظر من 95 هم مثل 94 میشه! هی میان تو تریبون میگن معدل 90٪ معدل 50٪ بعد آخر سر سازمان سنجش وتو میکنه میگه باز همون 25٪  :Yahoo (4): 
همه کاره اونجا سازمان سنجشه. خیالتون راحت همون 25٪ میمونه

----------


## hamed70t

> اینا بگن تا تصویب نشه تو مجلس اجرا شدنی نیست
> زرافشان و.. کاری ای نیستن
> نگران نباشین


مجلس که تصویب کرده کلا کنکور باید حذف شه !!! درسته 25% سوم تاثیر داره 10% پیش؟ اینطوری واسه من همون 25% میمونه چون من پیش 88 گرفتم اونموقع همه ی امتحانا داخلی بود تازه پیشمم ریاضیه

----------


## hamed70t

> به نظر من 95 هم مثل 94 میشه! هی میان تو تریبون میگن معدل 90٪ معدل 50٪ بعد آخر سر سازمان سنجش وتو میکنه میگه باز همون 25٪ 
> همه کاره اونجا سازمان سنجشه. خیالتون راحت همون 25٪ میمونه


آره پارسالم کلی خونمون رو گرفتن به شیشه آخرشم گفتن همون 25% میمونه ، کلا بی برنامه ترین سازمان همین سازمان سنجشه ، خودشون پای حرفای خودشون نمیمونن ، بعد کنکور معاون سنجش اومد تو گزینه 2 گفت همون 25 % میمونه واسه 95 الان دبه درآوردن دوباره

----------


## artim

> مجلس که تصویب کرده کلا کنکور باید حذف شه !!! درسته 25% سوم تاثیر داره 10% پیش؟ اینطوری واسه من همون 25% میمونه چون من پیش 88 گرفتم اونموقع همه ی امتحانا داخلی بود تازه پیشمم ریاضیه


مجلس خیلی چیزارو تصویب میکنه اما اجرایی نمیشن
پیش رو تاثیر نمیدن فعلا 
امسال همون 25 هست نهایت دیگه بکنشش 30درصد
این طرح ترمیم هم برای درامد زایی خودشونه

----------


## Forgotten

دوستان مگه معدل پیش هم تو کنکور تاثیر داره ؟!!

----------


## artim

> دوستان مگه معدل پیش هم تو کنکور تاثیر داره ؟!!



نه نداره
یه جوی راه افتاده که تاثیر میگن داره
اما در حال حاظر نداره

----------


## Amin ZD

حاشیه سازی نکنین
تا چیزی توی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور نیاد قطعی نیست

----------


## artim

> aritm@ حاشیه سازی نکن 
> تا چیزی توی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور نیاد قطعی نیست


من حاشیه سازی نکنم؟؟
من دارم رد میکنم این قضیه رو 
استارتر رو با من اشتباه گرفتی

----------


## Amin ZD

> من حاشیه سازی نکنم؟؟
> من دارم رد میکنم این قضیه رو 
> استارتر رو با من اشتباه گرفتی


اون تگ اشتباه بود قبل از این که بگی اصلاحش کردم
sorry

----------


## hedie.

خدانکنه زیاد بشه همون ۲۵ هم زیاده!

----------


## Orwell

قطعی نشده هنوز.
زرافشان هرچی میخواد بگه.
مهم جلسه شورای اموزش هست که تصمیم گیری نهایی انجام میشه.
ولی حس میکنم اگر تاثیر 35 درصد بشه پیش رو هم تاثیر بدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M a s o u d

بهتره اسم تاپیک رو عوض کنین. بچه ها به اشتباه میوفتن.

----------


## patrik

خاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااک برررررررررررررررررررررررر  رر سرررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررر شدددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Blue.sky

*درباره تاثیر معدل فقط خبرهای سایت سازمان سنجش معتبر هست باید منتظر باشیم .**

ولی احتمالا این یکی از شرایط ترمیم معدل خواهد بود البته احتمالا !   :*


*امکان بهبود وضعیت نمرات امتحان نهایی*زرافشان با اشاره به این موضوع که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در انتخاب رشته دانشگاهی داوطلبان موثر خواهد بود، گفت: ممکن است برخی از افراد داوطلب کنکور قبل از زمان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی فارغ‌التحصیل شده باشند و به نمرات کسب شده خود توجه نداشته باشند، بنابراین آموزش و پرورش فرصتی را برای آنان فراهم آورده تا افراد نسبت به جبران نمرات اقدام کنند.


زرافشان افزود: در تعداد دروس محدودیتی وجود ندارد و درحال تنظیم آیین‌نامه برای اجرای بهتر این طرح هستیم.

----------


## magicboy

ینی فقط یک بار زرافشان رو از فاصله ی نیم متری ببینم قول میدم تاثیر معدل بشه 5 درصد 
دوستان درس خوندنتون رو به خاطر این حاشیه ها و بهونه ها ول نکنید

----------


## khatte2

زرافشان پارسال هم همینارو میگفت ثثث

جلسه شورای سنجش که تو مهر برگزار میشه ۱۰۰% معلوم میشه ... الان فقط پیشنهاده...

به مجلس و اینا هم ربطی نداره بره اونجا تصویب بشه...

----------


## bahman seraj

پیش دانشگاهی فقط 4 تاش نهایی نه همش چجوزی میشه 4 تا رو فقط تاثیر بدن بقیه رو نه ؟ این همه تلاش کردیم واسه دیپلم مجدد حالا یکی دو نمره هم بخاطر پیش کم بشه

----------


## M a s o u d

> خاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااک برررررررررررررررررررررررر  رر سرررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررر شدددددددددددددددددددددددد  دددم


هنوز هیچی معلوم نشده.
الکی استرس نداشته باشین.

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

من ۳۵ که هیچی ۵۰ درصد هم بشه ناراحت نمیشم نه اینکه نمرات خوبه بخاطر اینکه دیپلم مجدد گذاشتن 
زیاد بشه اولین کاری که میکنم دیپلم تجربی رو هم میگیرم و در کنار کنکور امتحان نهایی هم میخونم

----------


## meh.75

سال قبلم دقیقا همین موقعها اومدن گفتن تاثیر معدل میشه35درصد اما چند روز بعد اعلام کردن که تاثیر همون 25 درصد باقی می مونه.فکر کنم سیاسیتشون اینه که با این کار از اعتراضا جلوگیری کنن

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

فقط نهایی پیش دانشگاهیو تاثیر ندن ، نهایی های سوم قابل دور زدنه

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ پیشو تاثیر بدن دیگ کنکور نمیدم !! میرم تو کار تک تیر اندازی و تک تک این رئیسای آموزش پرورش رو از رو زمین محوشن میکنم!

----------


## zaniar76

آخ کاشکی میمومدن میگفتن تاثیره به مثبت برمیگرده قیافه این ذرافشانو میدیدیم..

----------


## پویا دقتی

یکی از دوستان حرف خوبی زدن ..... الان میگن تاثیر معدل میشه 35 درصد که دو روز دیگه که گفتن نه همون 25 درصد میمونه همه بگن خدا رو شکر !

----------


## meh.75

> یکی از دوستان حرف خوبی زدن ..... الان میگن تاثیر معدل میشه 35 درصد که دو روز دیگه که گفتن نه همون 25 درصد میمونه همه بگن خدا رو شکر !


*صحیح*

----------


## amir77

هر روز یه قانون جدید واسه هر کنکور جدید... ما بدبختیم والا...
35 درصد... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  اینجوری هر کی پزشک بشه واقعا مخه..
باورکن نفرات برتر کنکور 100 تا دبیر آموزش و پرورشو میزارن تو جیب.. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Maximus

استارتر عزیز 
یه چیزی میگم ناراحت نشی 

عنوان تایپیک " تاثیر 35 درصد قطعی شد "

و توی تایپیک نوشتی "احتمال 35 درصد شدن سوابق بیش از 90% است"

هر وقت قطعی و توصیب شد اون موقع تایپیک بزن  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ammir

عنوان تاپیک خیلی بده 

بعدم بنظرم محاله تاثیر سوم از ۳۰ درصد بیشتر بشه چون دیگه کنکور میشه همش سوم 
ممکنه امسال پیش تاثیر بدن که اونم احمتالش کمه 
هر وقت تمام امتحانای دوم به بعد نهایی شد تاثیر معدل میبرن بالا تا حد همون ۷۰-۸۰ می کنن 
الانم الکی به خودتون استرس ندین

----------


## last shot

ولی من فکر میکنم حتما بیشتر از 25 میشه.پارسال اضافه شد و امسال هم اضافه میشه بحث سر 5 یا 10 درصد بیشتر شدنش هست که احتمالا میشه 35.قرار هم بر همین بوده که هر سال بیشترش کنن.برای برخی عادلانه نیست اما هممون میدونستیم بیشتر میشه دست ما هم نیست .برای سوال راجع به ترمیم معدل و...زنگ بزنید به * وزارت آموزش و پرورش بخش معاونت آموزش متوسطه    88305558 –** 88381034 - 88381035  تلفنخانه9-88309998*

----------


## مهندس فردا

تاثیر معدل به ضرر افرادی که بین سال های84 تا90 دیپلم گرفتن هست چون خبر نداشتن که در آینده تاثیر دار میشه ولی بقیه هیچ بهانه ای ندارن

----------


## ammir

> ولی من فکر میکنم حتما بیشتر از 25 میشه.پارسال اضافه شد و امسال هم اضافه میشه بحث سر 5 یا 10 درصد بیشتر شدنش هست که احتمالا میشه 35.قرار هم بر همین بوده که هر سال بیشترش کنن.برای برخی عادلانه نیست اما هممون میدونستیم بیشتر میشه دست ما هم نیست .برای سوال راجع به ترمیم معدل و...زنگ بزنید به * وزارت آموزش و پرورش بخش معاونت آموزش متوسطه    88305558 –** 88381034 - 88381035  تلفنخانه9-88309998*


نه پارسال اضافه نشد
۹۳ و ۹۴ همون ۲۵ درصد بود 
احتمال بالا امسالم همون ۲۵ هست 
اصلا خود سنجش هم موافق نیست چند وقت پیش توکلی خودش گفت که ما با توجه به شرایط فعلی خیلی موافق طرح تاثیر نیستیم 
لینک مصاحبه اش پیدا کردم میذارم

----------


## Egotist

سس شعره !

**** ب اسم تایپیکت

خلاصه تا جا داشت فحش و نفرین دادم دیگ

----------


## idealist

> سلام دوستان
> دیشب داشتم توی سایت های خبرگذاری چرخ میزدم که یه خبر با این عنوان «افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور» توجهم را جلب کرد!!!!
> با باز کردن آن صفحه و خواندن آن متوجه شدم که احتمال 35 درصد شدن سوابق تحصیلی بیش از 90 درصد است!!!
> این هم لینک اصلی این خبر:
> 
> *افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور    *


*کلی چیز میخاستم بنویسم بعد با خودم فکرکردم برا کسی که با یه اظهار نظر از یه معاون تو اموزش و پرورش که اصلا کاره ای نیست تو کارگروه تصمیم گیری، میاد تیتر میزنه که تاثیر فلان قطعی شد چه فایده ای داره حرف زدن...
این اقای زرافشان هر سال این موقع ها که میشه میاد یه مصاحبه میکنه همین حرفا رو تکرار میکنه*

----------


## erfanblur00

ما کنکور 97ییا چیکار کنیم؟  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## doctor reza

> ما کنکور 97ییا چیکار کنیم؟


برای ما95یا دعاکنین!

----------


## Reza j

> *کلی چیز میخاستم بنویسم بعد با خودم فکرکردم برا کسی که با یه اظهار نظر از یه معاون تو اموزش و پرورش که اصلا کاره ای نیست تو کارگروه تصمیم گیری، میاد تیتر میزنه که تاثیر فلان قطعی شد چه فایده ای داره حرف زدن...
> این اقای زرافشان هر سال این موقع ها که میشه میاد یه مصاحبه میکنه همین حرفا رو تکرار میکنه*


خودم با دیدن این خبر از این سایت معتبر حسابی شوکه شدم!!!
یه جورایی وحشت تمام وجودم را فرا گرفت!!!

----------


## Reza j

> سس شعره !
> 
> **** ب اسم تایپیکت
> 
> خلاصه تا جا داشت فحش و نفرین دادم دیگ


آفرین 
خوب گاری کردی
موفق باشید دوست عزیز

----------


## Reza j

> استارتر عزیز 
> یه چیزی میگم ناراحت نشی 
> 
> عنوان تایپیک " تاثیر 35 درصد قطعی شد "
> 
> و توی تایپیک نوشتی "احتمال 35 درصد شدن سوابق بیش از 90% است"
> 
> هر وقت قطعی و توصیب شد اون موقع تایپیک بزن


من تا حالا یاد ندارم این سایت چیزی را اعلام کنه و خلاف این واقع بشه!!!
قطعی شدن با احتمال بیش از 90 درصد تفاوت زیادی داره؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Reza j

> نه پارسال اضافه نشد
> ۹۳ و ۹۴ همون ۲۵ درصد بود 
> احتمال بالا امسالم همون ۲۵ هست 
> اصلا خود سنجش هم موافق نیست چند وقت پیش توکلی خودش گفت که ما با توجه به شرایط فعلی خیلی موافق طرح تاثیر نیستیم 
> لینک مصاحبه اش پیدا کردم میذارم


خواهشا لینکش را سریع تر بذارید.
من که به اینا اعتماد ندارم. قانون که تصویب شد مجبور میشن اجرا کنن
من و شمام باید بریم برا بدبختی خودمون عزا بگیریم

----------


## sam-n

عجب کسایی گیر ما افتادنا
پدرمونو در اوردن 
ای خدا

----------


## gole yas

> سلام دوستان
> دیشب داشتم توی سایت های خبرگذاری چرخ میزدم که یه خبر با این عنوان «افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور» توجهم را جلب کرد!!!!
> با باز کردن آن صفحه و خواندن آن متوجه شدم که احتمال 35 درصد شدن سوابق تحصیلی بیش از 90 درصد است!!!
> این هم لینک اصلی این خبر:
> 
> *افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور    *


سلام مطمئن باشید اگه قراره زیادش کنند 5 درصد میارن رو ی 25 درصد ن اینکه  ی سال ده درصد بیان الکی نگرانید

----------


## Reza j

> سلام مطمئن باشید اگه قراره زیادش کنند 5 درصد میارن رو ی 25 درصد ن اینکه  ی سال ده درصد بیان الکی نگرانید


سیاسته دیگه
اول این جوری میگن که بعد که شد 30 درصد بازهم خوشحال باشی که 35درصد نشده!!!!
تازه غیراین که صدامون در نمیاد خوش حال هم هستیم!!!!

----------


## Reza j

> تو این مملکت در به در هر کی صب از خواب پاشد یه قانون واسه خودش تصویب میکنه. این اغاهه هم واسه خودش یه چیزی گفته و شما نگران نباشید. در خبر اومده که میخوان 10 درصد پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بدن که خب اگه بخوان پیش دانشگاهی رو هم بخوان تاثیر بدن باید امتحانات پیش بصورت کشوری برگزار بشه.


اینم خودش یه بحثی داره
چند سالی هست که تعدادی از دروس پیش هماهنگ برگذار میشه
تازه جای تاسف داره که سوالای شیمی پیش سال گذشته شب قبل امتحان در استان ما در گروه های مختلف واتساپ پر بوده 
فرداش بچه ها میگفتن سوالا همونایی بوده که شب قبلش دیده بودن!!!
حالا شما فکرش را بکن بخاد این نمرات تاثیر داشته باشد چـــــــــــــــــی میشه!!!!
این اســـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــت عدالت آموزشی سازمان سنجش ما!!!!

----------


## zaniar76

> تو این مملکت در به در هر کی صب از خواب پاشد یه قانون واسه خودش تصویب میکنه. این اغاهه هم واسه خودش یه چیزی گفته و شما نگران نباشید. در خبر اومده که میخوان 10 درصد پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بدن که خب اگه بخوان پیش دانشگاهی رو هم بخوان تاثیر بدن باید امتحانات پیش بصورت کشوری برگزار بشه.


الان4 تاش نهاییه ولی خب تا جوابا میان میشه اواخر خرداد بعدش تا جواب اعتراض و اینا میاد چن روزی میبره بعد تا میره رو سایت که بری تایید کنی نمراتت درستن یا نه و بعد فرستاده شن سنجش زمانبره .. حالا اینکه بارم بندیاش استاندار نیست بمونه(5 نمره از نوبت اول بقیش از دوم) و همچنین همه که خرداد قبول نمیشن میمونن شهریور

----------


## patrik

برای ما زیست و فیزیک و ادبیات و دینی پیش نهایی بود .
هر سال برای بقیه فرق میکنه به گمانم 


پس چطور میخواهن تاثیر بدن؟

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام دوستان
> دیشب داشتم توی سایت های خبرگذاری چرخ میزدم که یه خبر با این عنوان «افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور» توجهم را جلب کرد!!!!
> با باز کردن آن صفحه و خواندن آن متوجه شدم که احتمال 35 درصد شدن سوابق تحصیلی بیش از 90 درصد است!!!
> این هم لینک اصلی این خبر:
> 
> *افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور    *


خواهشا جو انجمن رو متشنج نکنین!!
هر موقع تو سایت سنجش درصد سوابق تحصیلی رو اعلام کردند بعدش بیاید اینجا و تاپیک بزنید!!
سال قبل هم قبل از اعلام رسمی درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در سایت سنجش، همچین اخباری رو گوشزد میکردند اما تاثیر معدل همون 25% موند!!
اگر هم 35% شد نگران نباشید چون میتونین معدلتون رو ترمیم کنید

----------


## alirezasavary

*دوستان خودتونو اینقد نگران نکنید
اینا میخوان ما رو به مرگ(35%) تهدید کنن که به تب(25%) راضی بمونیم و به اون 25% اعتراض نکنیم
گاهی وقتا دلم میخواد سریعتر قیامت بشه تا بشه تقاص این همه استرس و نگرانی و دردی که به ما دانش آموزا وارد شده رو زودتر گرفت
مخصوصا وقتی این مسولین بی سواد آموزش و پرورش حرف میزنن
استارتر محترم هم لطف کن و الکی جو نده میدونی با این تیتر مزخرف دل چند نفرو لرزوندی؟
درخواست بسته شدن تاپیک رو دارم
*

----------


## Lawyer

*دست من بود این تاپیک مسخره رو حذف میکردم
که حیف نیس...* :Yahoo (76): *

الکی جوم میده با اسم تاپیک*

----------


## ammir

> خواهشا لینکش را سریع تر بذارید.
> من که به اینا اعتماد ندارم. قانون که تصویب شد مجبور میشن اجرا کنن
> من و شمام باید بریم برا بدبختی خودمون عزا بگیریم


البته من که 35 هم بشه عزا نمی گیرم !
افزایش سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور تکذیب شد
رئیس سازمان سنجش یادآور شد: برای تعیین میزان سوابق تحصیلی باید سه سال آموزش متوسطه و آزمون های نهایی آن در نظر گرفته شود و با توجه به بودجه بندی نمرات آزمون ها، اگر به صورت منطقی نیز بخواهیم تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی را محاسبه کنیم این میزان تا ۳۰ درصد قابل افزایش است.
وی تاکید کرد: به طور قطع تاثیر ۴۰ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده صحیح نیست و هر گونه تصمیم گیری در این باره منوط به بحث های کارشناسی در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو است.

سازمان سنجش مخالف با افزایش تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی
وی افزود: آموزش و پرورش این آمادگی را دارد که سال به سال سابقه تحصیلی را در اختیار سازمان سنجش قرار دهد و نسبت به افزایش تاثیر آن اقدام کند اما هم اکنون برای سه سال پیاپی سابقه تحصیلی 25 درصدی در کنکور لحاظ می شود و سازمان سنجش با افزایش تاثیر سوابق موافق نیست.

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام دوستان
> دیشب داشتم توی سایت های خبرگذاری چرخ میزدم که یه خبر با این عنوان «افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور» توجهم را جلب کرد!!!!
> با باز کردن آن صفحه و خواندن آن متوجه شدم که احتمال 35 درصد شدن سوابق تحصیلی بیش از 90 درصد است!!!
> این هم لینک اصلی این خبر:
> 
> *افزایش 35 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور    *


من 15 روز پیش که توکلی ( سخنگوی سازمان سنجش ) رو تو المپیاد دیدمش و ازش پرسدم گفت تا 1-2 ماه جلسه برای تعیین تاثیر معدل تشکیل میشه و قبل از اون هیچ چیز قطعی نیست !!
اینا همش الکیه

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*ببندید این تاپیک مسخره رو با این تیتر احمقانش..میدونید دل چند نفر رو لرزوندید؟؟*

----------


## khaan

اگه ترمیم معدل به امسال برسه قطعا افزایشش میدن
ولی افزایشش بدن باید حتما سوالات سال سوم رو در کنکور کمتر کنن. اینجوری یعنی از چهار سال دبیرستان چیزی حدود 55 الی 60 درصد ورود به دانشگاه دست سال سومه

----------


## Leonardo

عزیزانی که پیشنهاد افزایش معدل به 35 درصد رو خوندن لطفا تاپیک جدید در  این مورد ایجاد نکنن ، آدم با خوندن عنوان اونجور تاپیک ها خیلی نامید  میشه!

پیشنهاد افزایش سهم سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی در کنکور ۹۵

ایشان فقط و فقط *پیشنهاد* دادند و *هنوز قطعی نشده!*

----------


## bbehzad

ببینید بچه ها این که معدل کنکور باید بیشتر تاثیر داده بشه توش شکی نیست قانون سال 92 هست حتی گفتن تا 97 باید اجرایی شه ولی تو این مملکت قانون یه مساله است تبصره های قانون مساله ی جداست سال 86 اومدن گفتن کنکور باید تا سال 90 برداشته شه قانونم گذاشتن ولی سازمان سنجش مخالفت کرد میدونید چرا چون هنوز بسترهای لازم فراهم نشده بود و اینکه ما مافیای قدرتمند تو کنکور داریم که تو همه جا مخصوصا مجلس نفوذ دارن و نمیزارن طرح اجرا شه دوباره اومدن سال 92 مثل سال 86 گفتن تا سال فلان کنکور باید برداشته شه اما ایا بستر فراهم شد؟نه نشد مافیاها تازه قویتر شدن.تو این مملکت کنکور معدلی نخواهد شد .من به عنوان یه کسی که از همتون بیشتر تجربه دارم بهتون قول میدم عمرا پیش تاثیر داده نمیشه و همچنین نهایتا نهایی سوم میشه 30 درصد که بازم شک دارم 99 درصد همون 25 درصده یادتون باشه سازمان سنجش اصلا معدلای اموزش پرورشو قبول نداره و راستم میگه .حالا یه نفر اومده برای این که بیفته سر زبونا یه چیزی گفته سریع درس و کتابو ول نکنید تا خبر قطعی بیادش.تو سال کنکور همین حاشیه ها داغونتون میکنه برید با قدرت بخونید مهر خبر خوش 25 درصد میاد.موفق باشید.​

----------


## seyed sajjad

یه امر طبیعیه که بیشتر بشه...حالا چند درصد میشه رو خدا میدونه! 
چون خودشون قانون تصویب کردن که هرسال درصد سوابق تحصیلی بیشتر میشه

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

